# Sprout Cardigan



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/342/CEY-SproutCardigan.pdf

This would be ideal for me for winter to throw over the shoulders when i sit and knit..... ALthough i would want the sleeves to be a little longer, say 3/4 and i see its made with organic cotton - what wool can i substitute that with - any ideas?


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I would think that any wool or wool blend that gives you the stated guage should work. I substitute yarns all the time.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It is so beautiful and simple. Any blend will do nicely.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

I was just looking at this pattern about a half hour ago on Ravely. I liked it so much, I've saved it in my ibooks for future. Fortunately, I also have the Sprout yarn needed. I may even make the back and front different colours for fun. I'm also thinking I might change the garter stitch front section to seed stitch, because I'm not a huge fan of garter. This lends itself to all sorts of personalization.
I'm sure it would be pretty easy to substitute any other bulky yarn that matches gauge. Webs has three discontinued colours of this yarn on sale right now. Might be worth a look for you.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Reminds me of the cuff to cuff Red Heart pattern here. Fun to make. My go to on chilly days at home over a turtleneck.

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW2594.pdf


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> Reminds me of the cuff to cuff Red Heart pattern here. Fun to make. My go to on chilly days at home over a turtleneck.
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW2594.pdf


I love this one, it is near the top of my list when I finish Tree of Life Afghan & a jacket I was in the middle of when I had to start TOL.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice classic design!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

jeannietta said:


> Reminds me of the cuff to cuff Red Heart pattern here. Fun to make. My go to on chilly days at home over a turtleneck.
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW2594.pdf


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Diane D said:


> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/342/CEY-SproutCardigan.pdf
> 
> This would be ideal for me for winter to throw over the shoulders when i sit and knit..... ALthough i would want the sleeves to be a little longer, say 3/4 and i see its made with organic cotton - what wool can i substitute that with - any ideas?


Very nice - I would think any kind of wool would be suitable for this - BUT, make sure you have enough wool to knit two - one for you and one for ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I really like that.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Very nice - I would think any kind of wool would be suitable for this - BUT, make sure you have enough wool to knit two - one for you and one for ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :-D


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love this pattern - will be great for DIL - thanks so much for sharing


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Love it! thanks for the link!


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

I love this.... printed it off, and downloaded it too.
Thanks...... appreciate it.


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

I actually liked the Red Heart better ... probably because of not using all garter stitch.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Diane D said:


> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/342/CEY-SproutCardigan.pdf
> 
> This would be ideal for me for winter to throw over the shoulders when i sit and knit..... ALthough i would want the sleeves to be a little longer, say 3/4 and i see its made with organic cotton - what wool can i substitute that with - any ideas?


Cute sweater. Below is a somewhat similar pattern made in wool, with the longer sleeves. It would also be cozy and keep you warm while you are knitting in the evenings. It is a free download at www.seansheep.com.

http://seansheep.com/pm/resources/project_pdfs/13696101988195.pdf


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I like this pattern just the way it is. I think the shaping is beautiful in its simplicity.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I would use a wool blend so it would be a bit lighter. The gauge is 14 sts = 4 inches on size 9 needles. I don't think you can get that gauge with a worsted weight. Normal gauge with worsted is 16 sts= 4 inches, on a size 10. You'll have to do some swatching, so you would have to go to a larger needle to get fewer stitches per inch. Maybe a bulky weight on a size 10?
Or it is such an easy pattern, it may be that you can use a smaller gauge but go up a size. Swatching will tell. ;-)


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

You might consider using Sprout, it is just lovely to knit with, holds it shape better then any cotton I have used and the colors are yummy.


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

I dl this just this morning!! I am going to do it next, but in ss not garter. and I think I already have the perfect yarn in my stash!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Found the same pattern yesterday. Of course, I saved immediately. I made myself a promise NOT to start it until I finish at least one of my WIP.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

These both would be lovely to have!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Redheart Cuff to Cuff comes out great. I made it for my niece and she wears it all the time. When I have the time, I'll make one for myself.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Dianne
Would this work if I do the two fronts as one piece and do the neckline in the middle, working on the left and right two yarns. Then pick up the stitches from the st holder for the neck and back. Just a thought. Would be happy to hear your views.Ta :roll:


----------

